# jobs for medical Laboratory scientist



## ahmedg (Apr 17, 2016)

hay all 
i would like to ask about the salary for medical Laboratory scientist with AIMS and 5 years experience 

thank you


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

ahmedg said:


> hay all
> i would like to ask about the salary for medical Laboratory scientist with AIMS and 5 years experience
> 
> thank you


between AU$44,295 and AU$90,803 according to payscale.

It depends on location and amount of local experience.


----------



## ahmedg (Apr 17, 2016)

JandE said:


> between AU$44,295 and AU$90,803 according to payscale.
> 
> It depends on location and amount of local experience.


thanks for your reply
I'm planning to move to Sydney so can you please help me to knw the average for tha salary in there? and is it easy to find an opportunity to work in a hospital?


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

Indeed.com have just 3 full time vacancies in that line in NSW.
That's not very encouraging for finding work.


----------



## ahmedg (Apr 17, 2016)

thanks for your help 😊


----------



## khansdaf (May 3, 2016)

Depend your experience and location where to move, i.e Melbourne, Sydney, Canberra , Perth etc. As my experience you can get around between AU$44,295 and AU$90,803 minimum.


----------



## ahmedg (Apr 17, 2016)

khansdaf said:


> Depend your experience and location where to move, i.e Melbourne, Sydney, Canberra , Perth etc. As my experience you can get around between AU$44,295 and AU$90,803 minimum.


thanks for your reply
i have 5 years experience and good knowledge in all lab sections
but i want to ask something about the salary $44,295
is it enough for small family me,my wife and my daughter to live a good 
i mean after dedications (water, electricity, accommodation,..., etc

I'm waiting your reply
thanks sir


----------



## mando73 (May 3, 2016)

I think 60k$ is the better option to start with


----------

